# A Memorial for Derk



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello everyone! 

In the last day I have received many phone calls about setting up a memorial fund and a river float of some kind in honor of Derk. 

We want to be respectful of Derk's family and will not move forward with any events or designs until we have heard the family’s wishes.

For now:

- We now have a donation box at Confluence Kayaks and we should have one at Golden River Sports this afternoon sometime.

- We hope to raise enough money to make a permanent memorial of some kind at the Golden Play Park. I also read that someone would like to do a plaque of some kind on the Big South as well. 

- We are also thinking of doing a candle light float/head lamp float down the play park sometime next week in honor of Derk. We all know Derk spent as much time as he could on Clear Creek and many of us met him for the first time in the play park. 

Please let me know any ideas you have at this time. We will be contacting the City of Golden soon to see what we need to do.

We were thinking maybe a small brass sculpture paddling in a river with a plaque below it talking a little bit about Derk. Or maybe a bench, I am not sure. We just want something that demonstrates Derk’s passion and love for the sport of kayaking and the positive impact he has had on the paddling community. 

If you would like to help with this please e-mail me with ideas. Cash donations will be accepted at one of the two paddling shops (Confluence kayaks, Golden River Sports). 

[email protected]

Thanks,
Christine Clark


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice work. A bench would be sweet, but if we can pull of a statue, I think that would be cooler. How 'bout a bronze COUNT pulling a sweet boof?


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

I will definately contribute! I agree that a statue sounds better...


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

I like the statue/ plaque combo idea, as well. On the waterline (unobstructive, of course  ) or shoreline nearby-- seems more fitting to Derk, his lifestyle, his passion: keep his memory eternally near the river he loved... 

Perhaps even somewhere along the brick walkway near downtown Golden for higher visibility?


We are definitely in where donations are concerned. Christine, do you have any idea if a find has been set up, or who to make checks out to for those of us considering more than a few $ donations??


----------



## b dash rian (Mar 30, 2007)

Christine, i'll get a hold of you this week, the CSM Kayak Club would love to help out as much as possible!


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

I am sure Derk loved each stretch of the Playpark, but was there one inparticular he talked about more, counld be found at more ... maybe that is where the plaque, statue, bench could go, closest to his favorite spot.

Love the idea of the headlamp paddle in the park.


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi everyone...

We now have a bank account in Derk's name and Wells Fargo.

Joe will post details soon about that


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

*Memorial Service*

I just spoke to Derk's family:

There will be a *memorial and Reception open to everyone*. It will be at the *Keystone Conference Center* at *5 pm* this *Friday*. I know that we'd loved see everyone who knew and loved Derk there to celebrate and commerate Derk's life and legacy.

thanks,
Christine Clark


----------



## aschmidt (Mar 18, 2007)

These are great ideas. I didn't know Derk very well (although I did know how much he loved kayaking and loved Clear Creek) so I am not going to pretend I know what a good memorial would be. But I just want to throw out some ideas that are floating through my head, in case somebody finds them helpful. I think Golden is about to extend the bike path on the south side of Clear Creek up through the play park. This might be a great place for a memorial. And possibly we could convince them to name the whole new path in his honor. Another possibility would be to dedicate the new pedestrian bridge to Derk and put a large plaque on the upriver side so that every time we boat down from up above we could remember how much he loved the river. Another idea would be to work together on a project in his name, like possibly getting the diversion dam above tunnel one on clear creek removed and the drop cleaned out so that people could boat the lower safely right into Golden. I have no idea how feasible this would be, but the drop could be really fun, potentially with a play feature, and I can think of no better memorial than a rapid named in Derk's honor.

Andy


----------



## Count's Girl (Jul 19, 2009)

*Memorial*

As some of you may know Derk had been working on clearing the section of the Snake (?) by his home in Summit for five years, hoping he would one day catch the flows just right to make the first decent. I went with him this fall to check out the wood situation and while it was mostly clean it needed more work. What if we were to clean it up sometime and someone he really cared about (Would you be willing Christine? I'm not that great of a boater yet) make the decent in his honor and memory if they can ever catch the flows.

Just a thought. It hit me when I thought of his secret desire to boat from the continental divide to the sea. He had the whole thing almost completely planned out and had hoped to maybe talk some production company into helping him make something out of footage from the somewhat illegal trip. I'm not asking anyone to do that, but maybe at least get that first section clean and run.

I like the ideas for plaques and such, on the pedestrian bridge would be nice but we'll have to see what the city thinks.

On a different note, I thought I would share a comment from my family here in San Antonio. "I never realized you were dating such a famous guy...Then again, who could stay away from such a friendly, passionate kid."


----------



## JJ1029 (Jul 11, 2006)

Alright Everyone, Christine has spoken with Derk's parent's and they have set up an account for first descent, however christine and I have set up an account at Wells Fargo, called the Derk Slottow memorial fund. We are raising money to purchase some kind of plaque, statue, etc and have it placed along Clear Creek's WW park. You can drop off check's at Confluence Kayak's or Golden River sports. You can even go into a Wells Fargo and write a check out, you will have to stand in line to deposite it. Make all checks out to the Derk Slottow Memorial Fund. Christine and I are going to give all the left over money to Derk's family to give to First Descent. I am working with Christine and a few others on the actual memorial service for Golden, keep your ideas coming. One thing is for sure we will have it in Golden. Like Christine said we will have a set date in a few days. Thanks to everyone 
Joe
P.S. you can contact me if you would like to help with some plans via my e-mail [email protected]
Joe


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Where exactly is the keystone conference center?


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

If you're driving into Keystone on 6 from 70/ Dillon, it's the large modern concrete-and-glass structure on your left just as you reach the Keystone Resort community:








http://keystone.snow.com/keystoneAssets/images/conferences/herofull.space.center.jpg


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

directions and pictures, excellent....thank you very much


----------



## dmanthei (Jul 20, 2009)

I love the idea of a statue or plaque. I am not sure how many kayaker's know that Derk was a literary type. Beyond his love for language he was a poet and had written what seems like countless poems. I think it would be very fitting to include some of his words on the memorial. I talked briefly to Derk's poetry professor today who was helping him compile and edit his poems for publication. She would be a great reference for sifting through his poems for the right set of words. Mary, you might have more insight for some of his poems as well.


----------



## dmanthei (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh, Mary. I helped clear that part of the snake with Derk two years ago and thought I was going to get to see Derk run it last spring....It was a no go, but we got some sweet climbing in instead.


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

I would like to meet you Mary. You are famous now. A plaque will be placed at waters edge this week in memory of Derk. E-

P.S. Let me know if you have any requests.


----------



## b dash rian (Mar 30, 2007)

Joe/Christine, The club is more than willing to donate to the memorial fund. I am trying to get out there on thursday to be there in person. The CSM Kayak club would also like to help organize a float/cookout to celebrate Derk's life. We were thinking of just something nearby that everyone can run, and have a good time remembering all of the great stories Derk has brought us. If I can help you guys get that going, please let me know. Manthei, I love the idea of compiling some of his poetry. James (a member of the club) had also suggested that Derk's tattered and tabbed bible be a part of the memorial, since that bible is as famous as his legacy.


----------



## JJ1029 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the great ideas guys!! I like the idea of the poems, I remeber him writting them constantly. I would like to meet up with all of you guys from the CSM club and dmathei. Christine and I live in golden so we are going to meet up this week, what would be a good day and time other than thursday that you guys could meet up? Christine and I are thinking of just doing a candle light run from the put in of the Ice Breaker to the bleacher hole, it's short and easy. I will be reseving a pavillan and lion's park, and having some kind of food as well. We are not setting a date quite yet but hope to have final plans set by thursday. It's looking like Christine and I will be at first decsent on Wednessday to speak about our plans and Derk. Feel free to call me 720 234 2002
Joe


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

> (a member of the club) had also suggested that Derk's tattered and tabbed bible be a part of the memorial, since that bible is as famous as his legacy.


Guys,
I'd like to go on record, not as one of Derk's best or closest friends, but as someone who knew him, respected him, thought he was great & such a giving, welcome breath of fresh air, as saying I don't believe this is an appropriate fate for Derk's Bible. 

That Bible, for Derk, is as identifying or personal as any fallen servicemember's dog tags, and as such, should be returned/ bequeathed to those who loved him most-- his family. We can argue all day he was almost as beloved by the whitewater community as he was by his own flesh and blood, but in a serendipitous turn of circumstances, those two entities happen to be one in the same. I'm not sure how many folks realize this, but Derk was the progeny and legacy of old school lifelong whitewater paddlin' parents.... riverfolks through and through, in his blood as much as by habit and passion.

That Bible belongs to them.
It's the flag from atop his coffin.


I think it's an absolutely charmed idea to incorporate a likeness of Derk's signature WotSR into a memorial, though. I even *adore* the notion of, however a physical memorial is embodied, having a bronze replica of that book tucked somewhere along the way: if a stone bench is placed, placing the bronze Bible, affixed slightly askew at the end of the seat, as if Derk might return to it any moment, for reference or to jot down a quick note. Atop the railing for the pedestrian bridge, at the very end... Along the footpath, maybe on a small pedestal with a plaque honoring Derk's memory.

But the book itself, the original visible, legendary, dog-eared, tattered, and irreplaceable copy? That's priceless uninsurable sentimental heirloom stuff there, folks.


----------



## b dash rian (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, i think the idea of the bronze bible was where that was meant to go, not the bible itself. I doo really like the idea of it being near the creek, somewhere where he might stop and make a note in it. But yes, i wholeheartedly agree that the physical bible itself deserves to be with him or his parents, not withering away at the creek.

sorry about that confusion


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

going to try my hardest to make the ceremony. i would personally like to get a group together to go run something in memory; because we all know kayaking is what Derk would want us to do.

if anybody else thinks they would like to join lets go kayaking in name of Derk(count)


----------



## Count's Girl (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree on the topic of his Bible. As much as even I, his girlfriend would love to keep it and maybe try and continue his work I could never take that from his father.

I love the idea of putting it on a bench in bronze form however. I also like the idea of including some poetry. I know many the pieces he was proudest of and am positive I could find something suitable, especially with Toni's help. Perhaps we could place it at rodeo hole with the bench that stands there in memory of another lost kayaker (I sat there this morning but can't recall his name.)

I have already mentioned this to Christine but I think the float/cookout? should be delayed until school is in session so those that were close to Derk but not close enough to fly from their homes all over the states could attend something in honor of him. Not to mention it would give everyone more time to plan a trip. I agree Clear Creek would be best, Derk loved that stretch and I know many people met Derk there, including myself. I would like to see it be a cookout, Derk loved to cook and particularly barbecue so I feel it would be nice, not to mention everyone could float on full bellies.

Also, I just saw that thread about the strappage and remember how creative he was fitting gear in. Why, just this spring break we had four people's kayaking, climbing and camping gear for a week stuffed in there with us for an ALL night drive to Arizona. I think it would be a fun memory of him to make a competition out of this, perhaps the CSM club could try and top his score in his name as a sort of welcome back at the start of term?

I don't want all our friends from school to not get a chance to participate, I nearly missed alot of needed time to grieve with friends because I had been in Texas for only a few days.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Unfortunately It's looking like I may end up missing the memorial on Friday. I'm kicking myself for it. There had been talk of a headlamp float. Does anyone know if there will be something here in Golden this week or next week?


----------



## Count's Girl (Jul 19, 2009)

dmanthei said:


> Oh, Mary. I helped clear that part of the snake with Derk two years ago and thought I was going to get to see Derk run it last spring....It was a no go, but we got some sweet climbing in instead.


He kept trying to catch the flows this spring but never caught it high enough (partially my fault, I always forgot to remind him to check it out.) He had said he expected if he could eddy out above the falls and portage down, that it might be a fun little run. He really wanted his own first decent.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Count's Girl said:


> I agree on the topic of his Bible. As much as even I, his girlfriend would love to keep it and maybe try and continue his work I could never take that from his father.
> 
> I love the idea of putting it on a bench in bronze form however. I also like the idea of including some poetry. I know many the pieces he was proudest of and am positive I could find something suitable, especially with Toni's help. Perhaps we could place it at rodeo hole with the bench that stands there in memory of another lost kayaker (I sat there this morning but can't recall his name.)
> 
> ...


Just saw this post above. I think this sounds good too.


----------



## Abhainn (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm unfortunately now going to make the memorial, but I'll be thinkning of everyone. Also, my local radio station has promised to play an appropraite song in honor of Derk with every DJ's set.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

In honor of Derk, CKS (in Buena Vista) will also have a donation box for a memorial in his honor, or for his family.


----------



## b dash rian (Mar 30, 2007)

Mary, i love the idea of competitive boat strappage! I'll talk to you this weekend about specifics on what we can do. Double checking, but are you on the CSM kayak club email list (PM me)

Ben, it sounds like there may be a float this week, but if not, when Mines is back in session, we will have a memorial float on Clear Creek, along with a cookout down at the park.


----------



## skisotope (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the idea of the cookout/headlamp float when Mines is back in session. It could then, perhaps, be timed with a memorial dedication.


----------



## Count's Girl (Jul 19, 2009)

I think I am but I'll PM you my e-mail anyway. 

There will be a float August 1st on Clear Creek followed by a possible trip to Woodies. I don't have times yet but that's the plan I know of so far.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Personally, for a playpark memorial, I think a ramp with a sweet kicker would be most appropriate, but the City of Golden may have something to say about that. 

Heise and myself will be up Friday for the Keytone event, and then we are going to paddle something on the Ark Saturday. Other interested parties are welcome to join.


----------



## waterdog420 (Sep 2, 2006)

Didnt know D for long enough! im in for whatever...a plaque with him going over a drop would be cool...thats what I see in my head.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

waterdog420 said:


> Didnt know D for long enough! im in for whatever...a plaque with him going over a drop would be cool...thats what I see in my head.


That would be cool, like the waterfall drop on his avatar, good idea.


----------



## Nickdanger (Mar 30, 2004)

I just posted a query about creating a memorial for Derk here. We are coming up on five years and the CSM Kayak Club is trying to make something happen. Anyone with info about donations made in 2009 for a memorial, or wanting to get involved, please post your thoughts there. Thanks, Nick


----------



## ZLSeth (Aug 17, 2004)

*Strange unfortunate coincidence*

When I saw that there was a new post on this thread, I thought it was for something else.

I am sorry to say that Dirk's father, Luke passed away yesterday morning after a long battle with cancer. Luke was a truly terrific man. He and his wife Annie raised Dirk to be the man he was. Luke and Dirk kayaked together.... I am not sure who got whom into the sport.

Please honor Luke, as well at this memorial.


----------

